# Windows 7 - Blue Screen Of Death (BSOD) help?



## BulgarianBoy92 (Nov 21, 2009)

HELLO  - haha it was just a matter of time... the only reason i installed this windows is to play DX10 games. 

I need your help, please! 

This bscreen keeps appearing randomly - 30 minutes after start, 15 minutes after start, 4 hours 
after start. When my pc is idle, when im playing games - same... I just noticed that when playing CODMWF2 it shows up apparently 5 minutes in the game - it happened 3-4 times now.

_Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA80029A0038
  BCP3:	00000000B66F0000
  BCP4:	0000000000010016
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  D:\Windows\Minidump\112109-18314-01.dmp
  D:\Users\Kralq\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-30342-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  D:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt
_

 Here's my info:

Athlon x2 5000+ @ 3 ghz, corsair xms2 800mhz ddr2, gigabyte MA690V mb, 9600GT, 400W PSU







If u have an answer to this problem, or you need more info (specify what) post here!


----------



## Mike0409 (Nov 21, 2009)

This isn't a video driver problem.

Check your BIOS for "Enable 32-Bit Disk Access".  If that is off, turn it on.  You may have to update your BIOS if the option is not there.

Do you know when the problem started?  Was it after installing to Windows 7?

Article from MS covering server 2008/Vista x64:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/952681


----------



## wolf (Nov 21, 2009)

I generally get a 124 BSOD because of overclocking, is that CPU overclocked? or any other hardware for that matter?


----------



## Black Panther (Nov 21, 2009)

It might be a video card problem... Check this out.

Perhaps one of the solutions listed there might solve your problem.


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (Nov 21, 2009)

wolf said:


> I generally get a 124 BSOD because of overclocking, is that CPU overclocked? or any other hardware for that matter?



Yes, its overclocked, ive oc'ed it even more, i oced it today for a benchmark, and i dont believe thats the problem, it has been running for a month on stock clocks and still the same problem, 

Black Panther, thank you for your post, ill se it right away, ive googled my error 0X00000124
and found some interesting and easy stuff to try... if nothing works, ill try some ur methods...


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (Nov 21, 2009)

I tried all, 32bit hdd access in bios and whatever, and it still doesn't work.... ill try disabling stuff from the device manger and ill see whats the problem


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 21, 2009)

IS you memory set correctly? Try setting the specs in the BIOS to the ones the manufacturer has set. Sometimes the BIOS doesnt always do it correctly. IF nothing else you can try a fresh install. Those numbers just seem to remind me of a memory problem for some reason. I hope you installed the old video drivers before installing the new ones as well.


----------



## ONEoo7 (Nov 21, 2009)

I think I had the same problem, random Bsod's with and without overclock, same software and most of the drivers that I've used on vista and sometimes lagging in games, frame drops from 50 to 20-10.
I used debugger and it showed that was the video card driver same as yours 191.07 Whql, was causing the bsod. I didn't try any other driver besides the beta 195... I don't remember and that was worse 
Finally I came back to vista and everything is running smooth no errors, no bsods. BTW Microsoft says software from vista should work ok on 7, I can tell you for sure it doesn't, ex: Creative, iRiver; Virtual PC doesn't work on 7 because my cpu does not have virtualization, on vista it worked... and I think there are more.


----------



## BulgarianBoy92 (Nov 21, 2009)

WarEagleAU said:


> IS you memory set correctly? Try setting the specs in the BIOS to the ones the manufacturer has set. Sometimes the BIOS doesnt always do it correctly. IF nothing else you can try a fresh install. Those numbers just seem to remind me of a memory problem for some reason. I hope you installed the old video drivers before installing the new ones as well.



The hardware is working just fine... im using the same setup from 2-3 years with overclock, it was on stock clocks for ab 1 month , when i installed win7 i didnt want any problems.


----------



## thraxed (Nov 21, 2009)

Only time I see blue screens on win7 are either bad drivers or due to bad hardware.  So you have one or the other.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 21, 2009)

I've had it with my old 3800 x2 system and was a driver issue.  Although MS blamed one of many parts that could be faulty.

So maybe try uninstall \ re install drivers.  Cannot tell you the ones it could be but it was the issue in my case.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 21, 2009)

I dont know if this is for w7 but its got some good info... here


----------



## r1rhyder (Nov 21, 2009)

I would run memtest on my ram for starters.


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 26, 2009)

*Same Error*

Happy Holidays all,

I wanted to chime in. I have been trying to find a solution to this issue all day long. I bought a new PC and I am getting this same Bccode: 124 Error with Xfire.

System:
Win7 Pro/64 - i7960 - Dual ATI 5890 - SB X Fi - 6GB Corsair - 300GB Raptor - 1000w - Asus P6T SE

Issue:
Install Xfire > Log In > Black Screen > Have to hard Reset to recover system.

Troubleshooting:
I've TS'd per XFires FAQ
I've uninstalled/reinstalled
Disabled Virus/Anti/Firewall
Allowed exceptions via Firewall
Updated all Hardware Drivers
Ran Win Update

I still cannot connect to Xfire. Iim logged in for less than a second before my screen goes black and I have to ctrl-alt-del to recover back to desktop. I have never had this issue before and I am uncertain of how to proceed. 
Could someone please offer assistance so I can get back online with my bros! This is driving me nuts.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Respectfully,

Blud


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

IF it were an Intel rig, the 0124 error is known to be a VTT error. Either too much or too little of the amount you are using in the bios. 

I am really out of the AMD loop, so I dont know what exactly VTT translates to in an AMD system, sorry.

Do yourself a favor and take all overclocks off the components and see if the BSOD goes away. Sorry to be blunt here....but redo the OC all together if you desire it, as something you are doing with the OC is crashing the system.


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 26, 2009)

New PC, not being overclocked. Besides, all other apps and programs work fine, this is the only issue. Still not resolved....


----------



## francis511 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://blogs.techrepublic.com.com/window-on-windows/?p=1922&tag=nl.e064

Try this man.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2009)

I've had this 0x0000124 error twice and it's a Hardware or driver issue.

Stop overclocking check your ram i s stable and your HDD's are error free.  And you could try reinstalling other drivers for the system.


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys, but its not a BSOD. When I try to log in, I log in for a split second, then my entire desktop just goes black, as if it were off. Seems like a security feature, but all of my Anti-Spy/Virus/FW are off, so this shouldn't be. I'd post the logs, but I cannot find them.

I'm not overclocking.

blud


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

if you are not overclocking why do you list a 2.6GHz processor running 3.0GHz?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 26, 2009)

+1 thats definetly overclocked


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2009)

BLuDKLoT said:


> Thanks for the help guys, but its not a BSOD. When I try to log in, I log in for a split second, then my entire desktop just goes black, as if it were off. Seems like a security feature, but all of my Anti-Spy/Virus/FW are off, so this shouldn't be. I'd post the logs, but I cannot find them.
> 
> I'm not overclocking.
> 
> blud



BSOD is a BSOD and you got it and known it happen at random times. If you think it's due to some software uninstall the software to see if it stops.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2009)

x64?


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes....Win7 Pro/64

I wish I could explain this better, lol. You guys are awesome for the tips tho  !!

Blud


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm running a Intel i7 960 3.2 mhz, not overclocked. I think you're confusing me with another person. 

Another thing I just noticed is, After I select "log in" I see a pop-up for a split second that relates to allowing the connection, or allowing it through my firewall. I cant get to it fast enough to select yes, because I get the Black Screen almost instantly. 
I have Xfire allowed in my Firewall, I added each .exe manually. Does anyone know how I can get this selected before my Black Screen? I know this must be the issue, but I dont know how to fix it or find the process to allow it. According to my Firewall, its allowed. if so, why am I still getting that pop up? 

Thanks again.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2009)

BulgarianBoy92 said:


> http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/8445/p1160107.jpg
> 
> HELLO  - haha it was just a matter of time... the only reason i installed this windows is to play DX10 games.
> 
> ...





BLuDKLoT said:


> I'm running a Intel i7 960 3.2 mhz, not overclocked. I think you're confusing me with another person.
> 
> Another thing I just noticed is, After I select "log in" I see a pop-up for a split second that relates to allowing the connection, or allowing it through my firewall. I cant get to it fast enough to select yes, because I get the Black Screen almost instantly.
> I have Xfire allowed in my Firewall, I added each .exe manually. Does anyone know how I can get this selected before my Black Screen? I know this must be the issue, but I dont know how to fix it or find the process to allow it. According to my Firewall, its allowed. if so, why am I still getting that pop up?
> ...



I think you were the one doing the confusing, as you can see I bolded where I got my information from. Thanks for clearing up the fact that the specs you listed for us to fix arent the specs, maybe you should edit the OP a bit

I assume you havent even been in bios and set the ram voltage to spec or the timings?
Also depending on the ram it may need  some voltage in other areas to get stable at stock. Bios defaults are a guess to get you booted, sometimes you have to finesse it into compliance.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 26, 2009)

I think Sneeky means, GTFO this isn't your thread. 

I was directing the question to the OP, not you. And for all of you on Win 7 X64, or Vista X64. The 64 bit instructions reveal a little more weakness in your overclock. The extra instruction sets, decimal places and register width makes a naormally acceptable overclock fail when the rounding that EVERY processor does stand out.

For example when rounding a incomplete number at a lower accuracy or lower bit set, the margin of error created by a microscopicly unstable overclock will be within the acceptable range. When you perform the same calculation in a native 64 bit enviroment the margin of error becomes unacceptable. Thus the reason your "stable" overclock fails in a 64bit enviroment.


Lets calculate something so we have a idea.



We want to send Sneeky to the other side of the galaxy to a planet inhabited by beer serving fair maidens. The exact earth to planet X trajectory is a decimal degree and speed calculation. If the calculation if off by one 128th of a percent (complex) then he hits the planet behind it. That is a planet of sexy men, who sodomize one another forcefully. So how important is it to Sneeky that we have exact coordinates and speed? If our calculations of either the initial trajectory, or speed are off by 
.000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001 then he is either sailing past the planet into oblivion, or has just been forceably entered from the rear.

Only due to a extra instruction set that a X86 (32 bit) doesn't calculate unless it is forced, or in a native X64 (64 bit) system it does the extra calculations anyway.


----------



## BLuDKLoT (Dec 27, 2009)

Gawd damn man, you guys are fools. Forget I asked.


----------



## Steevo (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats amazing, you hijack a thread, then get confused, then get joked around with, and your response is to call names?




You are awsome.


Go make your own thread, you might get helped, but with that attitude I doubt it. 

You just need to press alt+tab back to your desktop and allow it. If you made your own thread you would have this super hard "fix" that everybody and their mother knows about already.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Dec 27, 2009)

@ BluDKlot ur answer is already listed in this post....Read it over it's actually a simple fix..
and yes please get ur own thread

@ Bulgarianboy92 did you remove ur OC as Sneekypeet suggested and did that work?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 27, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I think you were the one doing the confusing, as you can see I bolded where I got my information from. Thanks for clearing up the fact that the specs you listed for us to fix arent the specs, maybe you should edit the OP a bit
> 
> I assume you havent even been in bios and set the ram voltage to spec or the timings?
> Also depending on the ram it may need  some voltage in other areas to get stable at stock. Bios defaults are a guess to get you booted, sometimes you have to finesse it into compliance.



Ummm, 2 different people?


----------



## freepizza (Dec 28, 2009)

*Blue screen - Meee tooo *

Hi BulgarianBoy92 

I have the same problem exactly. With slightly differing HW. 

Gigabyte EP45-Extreme with ASUS 4890 Grafix card, Nothing is overclocked. I think what is common with us is the Motherboard. Board was flashed with newer Firmware but it still happens albeit less. and the latest 4890 driver installed All on windows 7 64bit. Vista 64Bit did the same. I have emailed Gigabyte 2 days ago and still waiting for response. But I have no answers. Other than to go back to my older Grafix card - as the old one was ok.

The link previously mentions a hotfix. But the only/closest one is vista x64. applying it on Win7 gave the message that "The update is not applicable on your computer". Can I disable the "hot plugging" feature ? Cos the KB seems to be blaming that. How do I do that, would it cause other problems?

Thanks people


----------



## Steevo (Dec 28, 2009)

Start your own thread. You will be better served by the community.


I will respond.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Ummm, 2 different people?



lol ya i was confised for a sec i read amd in the op then i7 960's i was like wait WTF? you just cant change your system specs halfway throuh a poblem...o wait someone hijacked


----------

